# صور لبعض اأجهزه الطبيه



## bttoota (9 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
زملائى الكرام هذه بعض صور الأجهزه الطبيه التى شاهدتها فى مستشفى المنيل ولدى المزيد الذى سوف ارسله لكم ان شاء الله
واتمنى الفائده للجميع بإذن الله
أختكم إيناس


----------



## محمد العصا (10 يوليو 2006)

يسلمو ايديك على المرور الكريم والى الامام


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (11 يوليو 2006)

ألأخ bttoota

تشكر على الصور والف شكر لو تكرمت بشرح بسيط عن كل جهاز ليتسنى للباقبن معرفتها بصورة

اوسع . وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله .

البغدادي


----------



## eng/dream (11 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
كنت احب اعرف منك اخى عن فرص التدريب فى المستشفى دى وهل التدريب هناك جيد
شكرا


----------



## م.الدمشقي (12 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## a7med3ly (12 يوليو 2006)

اخي الفاضل
موضوع جدا متميز تستحق الشكر عليه


----------



## abu_rana (16 يوليو 2006)

اشكرررررك علي الصوووور
واتمني لك التوفيق 
اخوك ::::: أبـــو رنــــــا


----------



## misteka (10 أغسطس 2006)

شكراااااا جزيلا على الصور


----------



## أبوأريج (18 مايو 2007)

bttota
أنا مهندس أجهزة طبية - بيع وتركيب وتشغيل وصيانة الأجهزة الطبية ، لذا يمكنني أن أساعدك في التعرف علي هذه الأجهزة وكيفية عملها إذا كنت من المهتمين أو المشتغلين في هذا المجال
ومشكووور علي هذه اللفته الرائعة

أخوك / أبوأريج


----------



## أبوأريج (18 مايو 2007)

الصور جميلة بس حبذا لو كانت أخذت من كل الجوانب


----------



## أبوأريج (18 مايو 2007)

أتمني أن تمدني ببعض الصور علي إيميلي


----------



## belal-alsharaa (3 يونيو 2007)

مشكور جدا جدا على الصور الرائعة وادعوا لك بالتوفيق.................................:5:


----------



## احمد عكود (4 يونيو 2007)

الصور جميلة للغاية


----------



## الصادق (5 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## goldchance (14 أغسطس 2007)

الصراحه شي رائع بارك الله فيك والى الامام


----------



## am_em (14 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور على المجهود الكبير وبارك الله فيك
ولو موجود شرح للاجهزه يبقى كتر خيرك


----------



## م. محمد الشهري (18 أغسطس 2007)

نُـــــــــــــــــــــــظر


----------



## SAMER-UKRAINE (18 أغسطس 2007)

صور مشوقه و مشكور اخي العزيز على هالصور المفيده


----------



## tigerbrave (18 أغسطس 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

